# Added stops out of hand



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

I have to check every ride now I cancel I see stops
The best is when in car can you stop it’s on the way
I’ll tip you
Yeah it’s ten dollars cash upfront or no stop
They adding stops when in car after I accepted next ride 
I tell them no can do this a one stop trip


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Hahaha


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

another example of how uber passes the burden of driver shortage onto drivers without feeling the need to compensate them in real world pay...its total bs....with that said...until uber decides to shell out some real compensation for drivers this will continue to get worse.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I had an unplanned stop at a convenience store yesterday. Guy was in and out in 2 minutes. Gave me a $15 tip on the app.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> I had an unplanned stop at a convenience store yesterday. Guy was in and out in 2 minutes. Gave me a $15 tip on the app.


It happens
Had a few... and a few were I offered because I had to take a leak&#128517;
As I said I now (if I feel uncomfortable) say Uber will end the ride in 5 and send me on another so take your belongings 
They started it so I have 0 guilt putting it back on them



BestInDaWest said:


> another example of how uber passes the burden of driver shortage onto drivers without feeling the need to compensate them in real world pay...its total bs....with that said...until uber decides to shell out some real compensation for drivers this will continue to get worse.


You can fix it. See above


----------



## Saquan (Oct 15, 2018)

Some will tip I ask ten up front
Otherwise no go


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I kick them out if they add stops. Renegotiating is not part of the agreed upon contract.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

as a rule I'm ok with stops; I've had some and bulk are to/from schools (think forgot lunches etc). Never, ever was a stop added while on transit. That would be way different. Uber should block that ability or at least make it really really hard for the pax to initiate like affix a fee to it.


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

wallae said:


> It happens
> Had a few... and a few were I offered because I had to take a leak&#128517;
> As I said I now (if I feel uncomfortable) say Uber will end the ride in 5 and send me on another so take your belongings
> They started it so I have 0 guilt putting it back on them
> ...


I had a guy that had to stop at his house to get his tactical gear on his way to fight with the police in Portland. I took that as an opportunity to step out of my car and pee on the street while he ran in.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

TobyD said:


> I had a guy that had to stop at his house to get his tactical gear on his way to fight with the police in Portland. I took that as an opportunity to step out of my car and pee on the street while he ran in.


Haha
I'm not crude like that... I usually try to find a lavatree
Or lavabush


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

BestInDaWest said:


> another example of how uber passes the burden of driver shortage onto drivers without feeling the need to compensate them in real world pay...its total bs....with that said...until uber decides to shell out some real compensation for drivers this will continue to get worse.


The good news: Uber is currently setting up the app to charge a $10 service fee for each additional stop requested by the pax.

The bad news: Uber will keep 100% of it. :biggrin:


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The bad news: Uber will keep 100% of it


I almost added to my posts the driver should get 100% of the 'stop' added after acceptance, but decided not worth opening the can of worms more than I already did. 

I see you blasted the can of worms and added your own; the opposite way, of course. :roflmao:


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Illini said:


> I had an unplanned stop at a convenience store yesterday. Guy was in and out in 2 minutes. Gave me a $15 tip on the app.


that happens 1 out of 10



Uber's Guber said:


> The good news: Uber is currently setting up the app to charge a $10 service fee for each additional stop requested by the pax.
> 
> The bad news: Uber will keep 100% of it. :biggrin:


yeah if they do that stop away lol....but no walmart..ty



Uberdriver2710 said:


> I kick them out if they add stops. Renegotiating is not part of the agreed upon contract.


very professional...lol...


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

BestInDaWest said:


> very professional...lol...


Business is business....no nice guy here...I'm the boss.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

An


Uberdriver2710 said:


> Business is business....no nice guy here...I'm the boss.


And we all know what happened to him...


----------



## 208476 (Nov 15, 2020)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> Business is business....no nice guy here...I'm the boss.


He looks like a angry aids patient who didn't get his tapioca pudding.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

franksoprano said:


> He looks like a angry aids patient who didn't get his tapioca pudding.












Yep, don't mess with the bull, or you'll get the horns! : )


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)




----------



## mthom (Jul 25, 2020)

The other night I had a guy who wanted to stop by McDonald's. He could tell I was hesitant, and quickly offered me food. I told him I would if there was no line. He gave me $7 cash, which I assumed was a tip. The drive thru ended up having 2 cars in line, so I decided that I'd go ahead and stop for him. I mean really, he had handed me a little cash. Well, he ordered his food and asked what I wanted. Since I had already eaten, I wasn't hungry. 

This asshole had the gall to ask for his money back. When I asked why, he said it was meant to buy my food and since I wasn't getting anything, he was going to use it for his. 

It took me a silent moment to process this. Once the shock wore off, I gave it back and gave him 2 choices. I could drop him off here and he could get another uber home, or I'd immediately leave and drive him home. Neither choice included me waiting in line for 18 cents per minute. 

He chose to go on home. I could tell he was pissed, but I wasn't having it. If they want drive thru or multiple stops that take up my precious time, they're going to pay for it. I'm tired of being a charity for both uber and pax.


----------



## KevinJohnson (Mar 23, 2020)

mthom said:


> The other night I had a guy who wanted to stop by McDonald's. He could tell I was hesitant, and quickly offered me food. I told him I would if there was no line. He gave me $7 cash, which I assumed was a tip. The drive thru ended up having 2 cars in line, so I decided that I'd go ahead and stop for him. I mean really, he had handed me a little cash. Well, he ordered his food and asked what I wanted. Since I had already eaten, I wasn't hungry.
> 
> This @@@@@@@ had the gall to ask for his money back. When I asked why, he said it was meant to buy my food and since I wasn't getting anything, he was going to use it for his.
> 
> ...


WTF? Asked for the money back?

You should have given him Zero choice, just leave him at his destination.


----------



## Classified (Feb 8, 2018)

I have no issue with stops, from previous experience. It means I’ll make more money, 

you go from a to b, then there’s the potential to go even further with destination c. By ending it at b, you don’t know when the next trip is gonna come thru, and then there’s the added extra dead miles. 

My best ones are 4 stops, from a bar dropping everyone off home, usually you head one direction drop the first off then have to back track to drop next off, etc.

Or then there’s the airport trips, pick up rider one, then pick up rider two, then off to the airport.

I’ve also done moving trips for students, a to b then back to a then back to b, To those that refuse stops, you Have now missed out on that fare from b back to a, and are now empty making 

I do hate drive thrus though, they take tooo long, but if it’s surging, I’m being paid a lot more. It’s not fixed fare anymore, 

I have noticed the request says -multi stops - so you know before accepting the trip


----------



## Robertmt (Jun 16, 2017)

Saquan said:


> I have to check every ride now I cancel I see stops
> The best is when in car can you stop it's on the way
> I'll tip you
> Yeah it's ten dollars cash upfront or no stop
> ...


I'll tip you on the app means as much as the check is in the mail


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

I used to be able to see if it was going to be multiple stops when I got a request now I can't see it anymore until I start the ride


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Illini said:


> I had an unplanned stop at a convenience store yesterday. Guy was in and out in 2 minutes. Gave me a $15 tip on the app.


If it's a convenience store along the way, those are always an easy $5 tip. Anything that involves a Dollar General, Family Dollar, Dollar Tree, etc. is an instant NO. I've dumped so much pax shit out of my backseat onto dollar store parking lots, you can could film an entire season of Storage Wars using it.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

rkozy said:


> If it's a convenience store along the way, those are always an easy $5 tip. Anything that involves a Dollar General, Family Dollar, Dollar Tree, etc. is an instant NO. I've dumped so much pax shit out of my backseat onto dollar store parking lots, you can could film an entire season of Storage Wars using it.


&#129315; Me too. Nope! I take them to the spot, watch them go safely inside, edit destination to end the trip and bail!


----------



## Cvillegordo (Oct 30, 2019)

SHalester said:


> as a rule I'm ok with stops; I've had some and bulk are to/from schools (think forgot lunches etc). Never, ever was a stop added while on transit. That would be way different. Uber should block that ability or at least make it really really hard for the pax to initiate like affix a fee to it.


Wow, that has happened to me countless times. (Added in transit.)


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Alantc said:


> I used to be able to see if it was going to be multiple stops when I got a request now I can't see it anymore until I start the ride





mthom said:


> The other night I had a guy who wanted to stop by McDonald's. He could tell I was hesitant, and quickly offered me food. I told him I would if there was no line. He gave me $7 cash, which I assumed was a tip. The drive thru ended up having 2 cars in line, so I decided that I'd go ahead and stop for him. I mean really, he had handed me a little cash. Well, he ordered his food and asked what I wanted. Since I had already eaten, I wasn't hungry.
> 
> This @@@@@@@ had the gall to ask for his money back. When I asked why, he said it was meant to buy my food and since I wasn't getting anything, he was going to use it for his.
> 
> ...


18 cents??? We get 6 cents!!! Look at you Big Ballin'!!! Lemme borrow $20 mthom. I'll repay you in the app!&#129315;


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

KevinJohnson said:


> WTF? Asked for the money back?


Do you know what the FIRST RULE OF FERENGI AQUISITION is?
The first?

NEVER GIVE THEM A REFUND.
Never.
Once you have their laudinim, never, ever give it back


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

My longest stop. 
He had to go to court . 
We worked a deal . Leave his phone with me . I shut the app off after i dropped him off .
I said pay me 20 an hour ill wait for you in this spot . You go do your thing . I will be here waiting .
You cant bring your phone into court here. There is zero storage for them. They will keep your phone .
So he was gone for about hr half . I got my 30 Gave his phone back . Then he had to go home . We used the app .
So that trip payed me well .


----------



## Zebonkey (Feb 2, 2016)

What a piece of shit!


----------



## EM1 (Apr 28, 2019)

The only stop you should ever do: Stop Driving for rideshare companies. Youll feel great.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Saquan said:


> I have to check every ride now I cancel I see stops
> The best is when in car can you stop it’s on the way
> I’ll tip you
> Yeah it’s ten dollars cash upfront or no stop
> ...


That's another reason why I immediately go offline as soon as I accept a ride. 
Uber has put you in a terrible position because if you do the right thing there is a good chance you will get a 1 feedback.
Just another example of Uber having no regard for it's drivers.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

KevinJohnson said:


> WTF? Asked for the money back?
> 
> You should have given him Zero choice, just leave him at his destination.


You really acted in a very professional manner.
The guy was a total jerk.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Illini said:


> I had an unplanned stop at a convenience store yesterday. Guy was in and out in 2 minutes. Gave me a $15 tip on the app.


So what? And I won $20 on a scratch ticket last week. You got LUCKY, Dude.
The majority of paxholes with stops, tip you squat!


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> So what? And I won $20 on a scratch ticket last week. You got LUCKY, Dude.
> The majority of paxholes with stops, tip you squat!


Plus I don't like the suits at Uber advertising how people can run errands on our dime.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Plus I don't like the suits at Uber advertising how people can run errands on our dime.


ok now you will really be upset with them. Today, via the pax app, it was advertising you can add up to 5 stops. Huh.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> ok now you will really be upset with them. Today, via the pax app, it was advertising you can add up to 5 stops. Huh.


Does it show up on the ping ?


----------



## beaniemac (Mar 8, 2017)

I did a ride with one stop this morning, but only cuz it was a $15 surge attached to it.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

beaniemac said:


> I did a ride with one stop this morning, but only cuz it was a $15 surge attached to it.


Yea I would do the same thing.
Take every situation on it's own merits.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Does it show up on the ping ?


I was talking via the pax app when they are about to request a ride. Once you (the pax) taps on destination a bubble appears you can add up to 5 stops.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

SHalester said:


> ok now you will really be upset with them. Today, via the pax app, it was advertising you can add up to 5 stops. Huh.


😡 That's ridiculous.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

GREATSMILE1 said:


> That's ridiculous.


not to the pax. not to uber. Just us driver minions.


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

SHalester said:


> you


Which is more than enough for you to get your groceries, and the latest fashions at Family Dollar!


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Which is more than enough for you to get your groceries, and the latest fashions at Family Dollar!


🤣 not family dollar!🤣


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> I was talking via the pax app when they are about to request a ride. Once you (the pax) taps on destination a bubble appears you can add up to 5 stops.


Ok so as a driver we can see this.


SHalester said:


> I was talking via the pax app when they are about to request a ride. Once you (the pax) taps on destination a bubble appears you can add up to 5 stops.


Well who is going to accept a ride like that ?
All you have to do is end the ride the second they get out at the first stop.
Say you felt unsafe.


----------



## GREATSMILE1 (Apr 5, 2021)

Jimmy44 said:


> Ok so as a driver we can see this.
> 
> Well who is going to accept a ride like that ?
> All you have to do is end the ride the second they get out at the first stop.
> Say you felt unsafe.


🤣🤣🤣👍🏿


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Jimmy44 said:


> Well who is going to accept a ride like that ?


um, er, ah ahem: I was only speaking as to the pax experience and that the app directly tells them about stops and how many they can add. 

Like many drivers complain about grocery runs. Well, the app encourage the pax to order XL for groceries and chores. See, same same. Drivers complain about things, at least Uber, is directly telling pax are available and they SHOULD use.

Not like pax violate anything by doing exactly what they were showed, right?


----------



## Premium Pickup "Likely" (May 9, 2021)

SHalester said:


> um, er, ah ahem: I was only speaking as to the pax experience and that the app directly tells them about stops and how many they can add.
> 
> Like many drivers complain about grocery runs. Well, the app encourage the pax to order XL for groceries and chores. See, same same. Drivers complain about things, at least Uber, is directly telling pax are available and they SHOULD use.
> 
> Not like pax violate anything by doing exactly what they were showed, right?


Multiple stops should have the mileage rate for every minute after five minutes. ScUber keeps 40 percent, give drivers 60. Here's an idea for the path to profitability DARA!


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

Premium Pickup "Likely" said:


> Multiple stops should have the mileage rate for every minute after five minutes. ScUber keeps 40 percent, give drivers 60. Here's an idea for the path to profitability DARA!


So if Uber pays you x per mile and x per minute and a base rate that totals x. And they give you x for that ride. Then Uber adds 40% to that x amount. How do you figure Uber is giving you 60% when Uber is adding 40% to what you are being paid?


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Boston Bill said:


> So if Uber pays you x per mile and x per minute and a base rate that totals x. And they give you x for that ride. Then Uber adds 40% to that x amount. How do you figure Uber is giving you 60% when Uber is adding 40% to what you are being paid?


Oh shit, Bill.
You're trying to use fifth grade arithmetic on an Uber driver.

I think I saw that question on a MENSA test.
Way, WAY above the pay scale of anyone on these forums.

I choose C as an answer.


.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Boston Bill said:


> So if Uber pays you x per mile and x per minute and a base rate that totals x. And they give you x for that ride. Then Uber adds 40% to that x amount. How do you figure Uber is giving you 60% when Uber is adding 40% to what you are being paid?


WHAT ?????


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

it's math, JImmy.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

SHalester said:


> it's math, JImmy.


I get the general idea.
But could not follow the 60% 40% specifics.
For me it was confusing.


----------



## Premium Pickup "Likely" (May 9, 2021)

Boston Bill said:


> So if Uber pays you x per mile and x per minute and a base rate that totals x. And they give you x for that ride. Then Uber adds 40% to that x amount. How do you figure Uber is giving you 60% when Uber is adding 40% to what you are being paid?


What are you getting NOW? Nothing from nothing leaves nothing. You're getting minimum wage now for time. Or Uber should share what THEIR stop off charge is with drivers. If passengers have to pay a price for these stop offs, they won't be enabled to abuse drivers. Also, it appears that when you are on a stop off ride, no ride is ever placed in your que. Does anyone concur with that?


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

When a stop is added how come we are getting paid 7 cents a minute, or whatever it is. I think it should be $25/hour wait time. That's pretty fair and works out to about 42 cents/min. Then once the stop is over it goes back to 7 cents a minute driving around. I think that's fair and a far better deal. Maybe it should be $30/ hour though so people don't make us wait 30 mins.


----------



## The super uber (May 23, 2020)

wallae said:


> Haha
> I'm not crude like that... I usually try to find a lavatree
> Or lavabush


I carry a WIDE MOUTH pee bottle and a roll of paper towels...2 must haves before going out to Uber


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

June132017 said:


> I think it should be $25/hour wait time. ]That's pretty fair and works out to about 42 cents/min. I think that's fair and a far better deal. Maybe it should be $30/ hour though so people don't make us wait 30 mins.


The twenty five dollars the hour is the wait rate for taxicabs in the Capital of Your Nation. What is funny is that for the first time, the Taxicab Commisson/DFHV _finally_ realised that once the waiting gets past twenty minutes, it can quickly become unprofitable. If they want you to wait somewhere for thirty or more minutes, you can charge them the hourly rate which is thirty five dollars.

The Uber /Lyft wait rate should be the same. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

June132017 said:


> I think it should be $25/hour wait time. ]That's pretty fair and works out to about 42 cents/min. I think that's fair and a far better deal. Maybe it should be $30/ hour though so people don't make us wait 30 mins.





Another Uber Driver said:


> The twenty five dollars the hour is the wait rate for taxicabs in the Capital of Your Nation. What is funny is that for the first time, the Taxicab Commisson/DFHV _finally_ realised that once the waiting gets past twenty minutes, it can quickly become unprofitable. If they want you to wait somewhere for thirty or more minutes, you can charge them the hourly rate which is thirty five dollars.
> 
> The Uber /Lyft wait rate should be the same. Cab rates are what they are for a reason.


I agree with you but do not see it happening because of the U/L greed


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> I agree with you but do not see it happening because of the U/L greed


I do not see its happening, either. We have had one or two Uber insiders on these boards in the past. They have made it quite clear to us that the pay will *NEVER* increase. If there are to be any adjustments to driver pay, those adjustments will be DOWNWARD.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I do not see its happening, either. We have had one or two Uber insiders on these boards in the past. They have made it quite clear to us that the pay will *NEVER* increase. If there are to be any adjustments to driver pay, those adjustments will be DOWNWARD.


The demand for driver's has never been so high.
If we can't get favorable pay now we never will.
Your correct things will only get worse.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Jimmy44 said:


> The demand for driver's has never been so high.
> If we can't get favorable pay now we never will.
> Your correct things will only get worse.


There are laws that are immutable.
They can not be defeated.
One is gravity.
A physical law, natural law if you will.

Another one is the law of supply and demand.
An economic law.
It can NOT be overcome.
It will not be defeated.

Uber will learn that.


.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> If we can't get favorable pay now we never will.


_Correctamundo............................._F*ub*a*r*, with its usual spin, is advertising that "pay has never been higher". ........right, because it is surging because people want rides and _thar' ain't none too many drivers what to give 'em none. _If even half of the drivers come back, income goes back down close to its sorry level before the high pandemic. The pandemic was particullarly hard on the cab drivers. Now the business is back. It is mostly application; here Curb and Uber Taxi and less street hails.

The major reason that drivers cited at the beginning of the pandemic, when they told me that they were not coming back , was the sorry pay. They mentioned that the pandemic was simply the kick in the pants that they needed never to log ON to the Uber/Lyft again. Of course, they did cite other reasons. Still, the pay was almost always the first one mentioned or singled out as the principal reason.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Uber will learn that.


Those Rocket Scientists at Uber never will understand either economics or the transportation business. Despite Uber's (and Lyft's) protestations that they are "technology companies not transportation companies", the reality is that they are in the transportation business. This might, in fact, explain why neither ever has turned a profit. You need transportation people to run a transportation business, not technology people. Only the politicians and the judges buy this nonsense about "technolo0gy not transportation" and only because they have been well paid to buy it. No one else does.

Capitalism 101 dictates that the consumer bears the cost of doing business. These 1979 cab rates that the TNCs pay and the TNCs refusal to charge the customers what it will take to allow us and them to turn a profit shows that they have no understanding of this or that they are so arrogant that they think that they can defy this law of economics. The socialists, especially the State Socialists have and continue to think that they can defy this. The economic bankruptcy (as well as several other kinds of bankruptcies) of State Socialism was proved convincingly in 1989. Uber and Lyft think that they can tweak State Socialism and make it work. They have a convenient supply of guinea pigs.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

UberBastid said:


> There are laws that are immutable.
> They can not be defeated.
> One is gravity.
> A physical law, natural law if you will.
> ...


Uber is losing market share in my area but it does not seem to bother them.
I don't know there end game but in my area they have given up trying to be # 1 in Rideshare.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Another Uber Driver said:


> _Correctamundo............................._F*ub*a*r*, with its usual spin, is advertising that "pay has never been higher". ........right, because it is surging because people want rides and _thar' ain't none too many drivers what to give 'em none. _If even half of the drivers come back, income goes back down close to its sorry level before the high pandemic. The pandemic was particullarly hard on the cab drivers. Now the business is back. It is mostly application; here Curb and Uber Taxi and less street hails.
> 
> The major reason that drivers cited at the beginning of the pandemic, when they told me that they were not coming back , was the sorry pay. They mentioned that the pandemic was simply the kick in the pants that they needed never to log ON to the Uber/Lyft again. Of course, they did cite other reasons. Still, the pay was almost always the first one mentioned or singled out as the principal reason.


If I left my U/L apps on I would never have a chance to take a 15 minute coffee break or half hour lunch.
In my area the demand for driver's is threw the roof.
U/L business model is to charge them the surge and pay drivers base.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Jimmy44 said:


> U/L business model is to charge them the surge and pay drivers base.


In my market, this is more a Lyft thing than Uber. If you are in or close to a discolored area on the map, you must decline several jobs before Lyft will offer you a ride bonus. It starts out with a dollar or two, perhaps three. If you know that it is busier than that, you must decline the first few that offer a bonus until Lyft will offer you a proper bonus. It is similar when Lyft wants to "[add] a new Standard Ride to queue". You must look to see the size of the ride bonus or if there is one at all. If it is not satisfactory, decline.

Uber does occasionally try to sleaze in a base rate while you are in a surge zone, but most of those are contracts or advance bookings that are not subject to surge. Uber just signed a contract with the D.C. Government to schlepp disadvantaged children to their free meals given them when school is not in session. Most of these children are in "underserved" neighbourhoods that are perpetually surging. D.C. is not about to pay surge pricing. Drivers who work those neighbourhoods will need to look to see if the ping shows a surge when offered. If you do not see a surge, despite the ping's being in the middle of a fifty dollar surge zone, _you ain't gettin' no surge money_. You get base rates only. I got burned on this once. That was the first, last and only time.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Stops are fine, I tell all my PAX they have 2 minutes, any longer and the trip could automatically end. If they question it I tell them I am BETA testing a new app update for Uber. I make them take all their stuff. If they want more time I say my going rate is $1 per minute cash in advance. I'm sure it has cost me an occasional 1⭐, who cares, the cash in hand from others is worth the 1⭐ I get from the very few that I end the trip on after 2 minutes. 

I did have one guy that needed 5 minutes ask how him giving me $5 will guarantee his trip does not get automatically ended. I say simple I just hit this red button saying I am no longer accepting new trips. His response was "Cooool Dude!!!"


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

If i'm getting 45c a minute to wait I have zero problems making stops, or even chillin with Nana and doing all her black Friday shopping and pushing her cart for her and helping her load TVS into the cart.

Yeah.. if the customer pays I'll go into the store with them to help them shop!


But for 8c a minute if you don't hustle I'm leaving your ass at 711.


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If i'm getting 45c a minute to wait I have zero problems making stops, or even chillin with Nana and doing all her black Friday shopping and pushing her cart for her and helping her load TVS into the cart.
> 
> Yeah.. if the customer pays I'll go into the store with them to help them shop!
> 
> ...


Good business plan


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Jimmy44 said:


> Good business plan


Usually... during the day I'll get 3-4 multistop fares in the cab because the uber/lyft drivers won't do it anymore. And at night some people are shocked because I don't care about adding stops.

A round trip to 711 for beer/cigs in the cab is kinda a decent fare to be honest. $2.40 to start the meter, $3.60 going to 711, $4.00 in wait time, $3.60 returning them home...

A simple round trip to 711 is up to $13 already. Add in a stop through McDonalds drive thru and it could be pushing $20.

Then if I get a tip for actually being cool and doing it? That could easily be another $5.00.
That $5.00 tip is more than a God damned hour of wait time on uberX here. It's also more than the equivilant to a min trip is for a taxi driver. (It's very rare for a cab ride to come in under $4.20)


Most of these long drawn out multistop trips are usually day time anyway.. Which honestly, is when I want them to happen.

When time actually adds to a meaningful payout, there's no need to not like making stops at all.



That's my point... when 20 minutes of waiting nets you 2 short fares worth of cash? is it really a bad thing?


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Usually... during the day I'll get 3-4 multistop fares in the cab because the uber/lyft drivers won't do it anymore. And at night some people are shocked because I don't care about adding stops.
> 
> A round trip to 711 for beer/cigs in the cab is kinda a decent fare to be honest. $2.40 to start the meter, $3.60 going to 711, $4.00 in wait time, $3.60 returning them home...
> 
> ...


Very well thought out and explained.
I always find riders are very apologetic and say they will be in and out quickly.
Most also throw you some cash or in app tip.
I also shut down my app when I accept a ping so there is no next rider waiting while the current rider goes into store.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If i'm getting 45c a minute to wait I have zero problems making stops, or even chillin with Nana and doing all her black Friday shopping and pushing her cart for her and helping her load TVS into the cart.


I get forty two the minute in the cab here. I get about half that in the Uber/Lyft car. I will wait in the cab. I will not in the Uber/Lyft car.




Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Usually... during the day I'll get 3-4 multistop fares in the cab because the uber/lyft drivers won't do it anymore. And at night some people are shocked because I don't care about adding stops.


I will tell them that if they want stops, they can choose Uber Taxi or Uber Black. We get one hundred per-cent of the meter here on Uber Taxi plus a tip, if we get it. Uber gets only a two dollar user fee. As I understand it, the Uber morons down there are still eating twenty per-cent of your meter, no default tip and charging the user two dollars. It is the same in Boston and Chicago. I do not know what Uber does with Uber Taxi in Portland, Oregon, Montréal or Honolulu. For that reason, it might not be a good idea to tell them to use Uber Taxi down there, if the twenty per-cent makes the waiting unprofitable.

When it launched, Uber Taxi was taking twenty per-cent of our meter, but we were allowed to charge for a call and there was a default tip setting. The result was that for most jobs, you wound up with your fare plus a paltry tip. That was tolerable. Shortly after launching Uber Taxi here, Uber decided we would get all of our meter and that the user would pay two dollars to them, as the then Taxicab Commission issued a directive that you could not charge for a call in response to an electronic summons.







Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> But for 8c a minute if you don't hustle I'm leaving your ass at 711.


I leave them there on UberX/Lyft no matter what.




Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Usually... during the day I'll get 3-4 multistop fares in the cab because the uber/lyft drivers won't do it anymore. And at night some people are shocked because I don't care about adding stops.


It is similar here when the cab drivers do not mind a stop, as long as we have a place to wait. Usually, we do, as traffic has not returned to its pre-pandemic levels Y-E-T. If ever it does, our New Downtown (K-street, where the lawyers and lobbyists are) is going to be a DISASTER. They have cut down the number of car lanes, added bicycle lanes and parking spaces. What was a three lane street is now one. Some streets in the Old Downtown (the shopping district) have gotten the same treatment, but not all of them.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> A round trip to 711 for beer/cigs in the cab is kinda a decent fare to be honest. $2.40 to start the meter, $3.60 going to 711, $4.00 in wait time, $3.60 returning them home...A simple round trip to 711 is up to $13 already. Add in a stop through McDonalds drive thru and it could be pushing $20. Then if I get a tip for actually being cool and doing it? That could easily be another $5.00. That $5.00 tip is more than a God damned hour of wait time on uberX here. It's also more than the equivilant to a min trip is for a taxi driver. (It's very rare for a cab ride to come in under $4.20)


A round trip local, such as a brew run to Seven-Eleven is a minimum on UberX/Lyft; Four dollars or three dollars seventy five, depending on your onboarding date. Uber has not reduced the veteran drivers here to the level of the newbies, Y-E-T. I understand that Lyft has, but, as I was a late onboard to Lyft, I was a twenty-five per-center, anyhow. I had two round trip locals yesterday in the New Downtown. One showed fifteen on the meter with a ten dollar tip. The other one showed eleven on the meter with a four dollar tip. There was another one with one stop that showed nine on the meter with a three dollar tip. The first one paid cash, the other two used a card. I really am fine with the cards. I was accepting plastic before D.C, mandated it. In fact, Uber Taxi launched here February, 2013. D.C. did not require the cabs to accept plastic until October of that year.





Jimmy44 said:


> I always find riders are very apologetic and say they will be in and out quickly. Most also throw you some cash or in app tip.


Perhaps in your market. A demand for a stop here usually results in ZERO tip, even when you are nice about it. If you balk, they ask why and you are honest, their attitude is "too bad for you, I can not help what Uber pays or does not pay you". It also results in a false report to Uber of Lyft which results in your being waitlisted. This is one reason why I "savage to Rohit" anyone who asks for a stop. If you get to Uber first (or Lyft, for that matter), you stand a better chance of their believing you and you stand a better chance of avoiding getting waitlisted. In this market, Lyft users are by far the worst offenders.

If you stand up for yourself on Lyft, even to tell them not to eat or smoke in the car, you can bet that the customer will file a false report about you. If you must say _anything_ to a passenger, you will do well to "savage" them to *____*(insert phony Western name here) _immediately_ upon conclusion of the trip.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The wait time in the cab isn't double uberX/lyft here... It' a little over _5 TIMES_ more.

These are Orlando UberX rates we are talking about here, so it's the horrible rates you know except way less.

I did some lyfting this month because of a crazy guarantee, but now that I finished it I'm done. My uber account is currently blocked from the stupid that is uber support, but frankly I really don't care. It rarely gets slow enough that I would even want to bother with uberTaxi. I don't do 12 hour shifts much anymore, usually it's a 24 hour rental, and there's enough good hours in 24 hours that I can just go offline when it's slow. Most of the slow times I know are coming a mile away. (like 2:00 am to 4:00 am)

When i was on 12 hour night shifts I was kinda forced to take all the 3:00 am crazies, on a 24 hour shift I can take a nap through the worst of the drunk assholes (my old prime time for actually turning ubertaxi on was getting "surge dodgers") and just sleep through the worst of the slow periods.

Daytime isn't "slow" in the traditional sense, 

it's really not as bad as I remembered, but there's more multistop fares and less grocery runs thanks to the delivery services. I'm also spending more times doing the lazy cab driving, IE parking at disney parks or hotels until I get loads.

I love that they combined two of the taxi sub fleets into one, it really changed my entire approach to a 24 hour shift. I take the best times/places of the two sub fleets..


----------



## Jimmy44 (Jan 12, 2020)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> The wait time in the cab isn't double uberX/lyft here... It' a little over _5 TIMES_ more.
> 
> These are Orlando UberX rates we are talking about here, so it's the horrible rates you know except way less.
> 
> ...


Great understanding and explanation.
You know your market well.
I've never done the rental car as my 350k miles on my 2017 Prius attest to.


----------

